

It's time to make sourcing manufacturing partners free and easy - emilepetrone
http://blog.tindie.com/2015/02/announcing-tindie-biz/

======
memset
This is really cool.

There is a community around DIY electronics. It is easy to buy prototyping
boards, chips, 3D print, laser cut, and fab PCBs.

And presumably, large companies have a pipeline for manufacturing goods.

But for someone who wants to go from "small scale assembling products by hand"
to "doing a run of 1000 pieces", it's hard to even know what one's options are
for productionizing hardware.

We talk about the fact doing hardware is becoming just as easy as doing
software, and making it easy to run a "production deployment" is a natural
next step in this trend.

I'm interested to see what kind of data you all collect!

